# gui ssh client?

## bung-foo

Sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forums. I wasn't really sure where to put it.

I'm looking for a ssh client that has a nice gui. I use the command line version but my girlfriend has problems with it and I think a gui would work better for her.

I know that gftp offers sftp support but I need ssh2 support in a gui like gftp or fugu.

I tried searching google but I didn't find anything. Anyone know of one or have a favorite?

Abe

----------

## neilhwatson

I don't see the point.  What features do you expect to see with a ssh gui client?

----------

## ub818

 *neilhwatson wrote:*   

> I don't see the point.  What features do you expect to see with a ssh gui client?

 

I'm with you ^^ on this one...  

I'm trying to envision what a gui ssh would look like.  A bunch of drop down boxes for commands?  That'd be really odd, esp since ssh is essentially for logging in to throw commands around.

----------

## bung-foo

not features per se, just an ease of use thing. She's a recent convert form windows and she's intimidated by the command line. In windows she uses WinSCP and I was hoping that there was something like that available in linux.

Ahh I see, I'm looking for a client to connect to an ssh server and move files around with graphically, not a graphical tool for the server.

Abe

----------

## neilhwatson

 *bung-foo wrote:*   

> Ahh I see, I'm looking for a client to connect to an ssh server and move files around with graphically, not a graphical tool for the server.
> 
> 

 

Konquorer can do this IIRC.  This is assuming your client is not running Windows.  Another possiblity would be to offer the Midnight Commander at the server end.  Then she could ssh to the server and start MC to move files around.

----------

## bung-foo

She's using gnome 2.6 in gentoo.

There's nothing like Fugu

( http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/screens.html )

available that you guys know about?

I'd like to set her up so she can just click on an icon and then move files between our machines. I'm serious she's really intimidated by the command line.

Abe

----------

## Useful Idiot

Well, if she already has gnome installed she could use Nautilus. I belive it has ssh support aswell.

----------

## nobspangle

I don't see why you need ssh

It sounds like all you want is a file manager.

The one that comes with xfce4 can browse smb shares in much the same way as network neighbourhood on a Windows PC.

----------

## lewk

 *Quote:*   

> emerge putty

 

----------

## Celtis

Doesn't gftp support file transfers by SSH?

----------

## redshift

Not sure it's exactly what you want, but there's always SecPanel.

Here is a shot of the graphical SCP functionality.

----------

## bung-foo

Yeah! SecPanel will totally work for her. Thanks for your help folks.

Abe

----------

